# Parking Fines



## DB008 (25 July 2007)

Hey ALL,
Got a parking fine here in Perth the other day. The parking area designated from 8am to 5:30pm. l got the fine at 5:44pm because of the car facing the wrong way. BUT, the street is so tight that it's impossible to make a 3 point turn. 
l mean, to get a fine at almost 6pm when everybody is finished for the day and out of hours, give me a break. That's just local council been greedy in my opinion!!!!!
So, who else has stories. Are wheel clamps taking off yet anywhere. When l was in the UK the other year working there was a guy giving out pamphlets who would take the wheel clamps off for half the price of the fine. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/3112670.stm


----------



## krisbarry (25 July 2007)

The law states that your car must face the correct way on a roadway, even when parked...it is a pretty basic Australian Road Rule and one you would surely be well aware of when studying for your Learners Permit.


----------



## 36590 (25 July 2007)

100% agree with Stop the Clock on this one. The officers are doing their job and speaking from experience (I have given out hundreds of parking tickets) it is good for your personal stat's at your monthly review. Yes it is a revenue raising exercise in most cases, so don't give them a reason to fine you.


----------



## sam76 (25 July 2007)

www.aussiespeedingfines.com

check it out - has a parking fine section

regards,


----------



## BIG BWACULL (25 July 2007)

One fine i got was for *NOT* having my car front to the curb as i had it rear to the curb, I wish coucils would take into account that in some areas it is safer to have rear to curb as when you pull out it is easier to see whats coming than having front to the curb  as for parralel parking Tend to agree with all as this is dangerous when pulling out as you face oncoming traffic rather than flowin with traffic


----------



## GreatPig (25 July 2007)

The problem with road rules in general is that they take a one-size-fits-all approach. Driving is a human activity with a huge range of possibilities for what can occur at any moment, and there's no way a small book of rules can hope to cover all that. That's why it's a learned skill that requires awareness and judgment.

Unfortunately it's difficult to raise money from subjective judgment (although they try anyway), so the government would sooner shoe-horn everything into quantitative rules that are easier to base fines on, where circumstances don't matter and relative merit from a safety point of view is considered irrelevant.

So we've reached the point where following a book is more important than safety, and while we're told to always drive according to the conditions, they'll still have no hesitation in fining you for following that advice.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## sam76 (25 July 2007)

GreatPig said:


> The problem with road rules in general is that they take a one-size-fits-all approach. Driving is a human activity with a huge range of possibilities for what can occur at any moment, and there's no way a small book of rules can hope to cover all that. That's why it's a learned skill that requires awareness and judgment.
> 
> Unfortunately it's difficult to raise money from subjective judgment (although they try anyway), so the government would sooner shoe-horn everything into quantitative rules that are easier to base fines on, where circumstances don't matter and relative merit from a safety point of view is considered irrelevant.
> 
> ...




good post GP.


----------



## DB008 (25 July 2007)

you always see on A Current Affair or Today Tonight how these inspectors are on a quota per month systems. Isn't if enough that we pay through the nose in some circumstances on council rates, then they have ridiculous parking 
infringement fines.
Guess that's the city for ya.


----------



## vicb (25 July 2007)

I got a fine the other day.
Parked in a 15 min. zone to do a quick pick up. 
Was parked for about 5 Min when I saw a you parking officer mark my tyre. 
He stood around for about 5 mins then started writing a ticket.
I was standing right behind him at the time and asked what he thought he was doing.
He replied that I had been parked for more then 15 minutes and showed me the chalk mark which he had just placed there.
I questioned him over it, telling him I had been right there watching him, he backed down but said has the ticket was started it was to late it had already been recorded.
He has made a note in his little notebook about the 'mistake' but I still had to contest the ticket.
I felt like knocking his block off.
If I had not caught him in the act I would not of had a chance of contesting the ticket. 
One thing he did say to me was that he would not have given me a ticket if he knew it was mine and I should of told him it was my car while  he was standing there. 
Will let you know how it goes.
I will want a good explanation as to what the hell he thought he was up to!


----------



## wayneL (25 July 2007)

Yep parking inspectors can be real $%$#s, but I've actually had a good experience.

Went down to Fremantle and parked at a meter, but had no change for the machine. A parking inspector was only a couple of cars away so we told him of the situation and that we would just pop into a shop and get some change, as we didn't want a ticket while doing so.

He asked how long we'd be in Freo for; we said a couple of hours.

He then says, "Don't worry about getting change, I'll be on duty till then, go have a nice lunch."

Couldn't believe it, thanked him and off we went, a little faith in human nature restored.


----------



## insider (25 July 2007)

Don't get me started about parking fines... I copped one and I was completely in the right and just because it's my word against the parking inspector I lost...


----------



## vishalt (25 July 2007)

The edge of my car stuck out behind a no stopping zone and I copped a $185 fine. The council doesn't provide enough car spaces so obviously some people are desperate for spots, my car was almost tight enough but not enough for the officer to raise revenue. 

I parked on a dead end once, on the grass, off the kerb, other people do that all the time too and there's no sign saying "DO NOT PARK ON THE GRASS," - $77 fine. 

Love you so much council (Baulkam Hills Shire). 

Next time I don't get a parking spot I might as well drive to work or college, it'll be way cheaper.


----------



## visual (25 July 2007)

Ok, this might come across as gloating but what the hell,they`ve made enough money off my husband so it`s good to get one over them.Got a fine for stopping the car while the kids got off,it was a school day,the lights were red and it was the safest place to let them off,you know how busy it get`s in front of schools right!!!!!!!I didn`t think I`d done anything wrong,the sign said no standing any time but the lights were red so I had to stop anyway,even so that`s wrong,so looking at the fine I noticed that the colour of my car was described as black,it is green,ah,fine withdrawn,


----------



## Absolutely (25 July 2007)

Well I had a good experience too a year or two ago. Was at the beach but the parking fee was something like $12.00 for two hours or something which I found hard to swallow. Anyways decided I would just go down to the beach and keep an eye out for an inspector whilst there as I would be able to see my car. Well went for a swim and came out to find an inspector in front of my car looking at the meter and then my car and then up and down the beach and then at my car again. So rushed up to him apologising and saying I would fill up the meter right now. "Don't worry about it mate" he said "I think it's a rip off too - just keep an eye on your car and you'll be right" and off he went. So no ticket and no need to pay the meter either. I think I was lucky that he was on duty that day.


----------



## insider (25 July 2007)

If you want to get back at the Council start complaining about the tree that grows outside your house or the cracks in the pavement etc. You need to get vocal


----------



## Mofra (25 July 2007)

As an aside, I have had formal credit submission in the past with the job title of "parking technician". I know there is a trend towards giving basic jobs fancy titles, but really...


----------



## lazyfish (25 July 2007)

visual said:


> Ok, this might come across as gloating but what the hell,they`ve made enough money off my husband so it`s good to get one over them.Got a fine for stopping the car while the kids got off,it was a school day,the lights were red and it was the safest place to let them off,you know how busy it get`s in front of schools right!!!!!!!I didn`t think I`d done anything wrong,the sign said no standing any time but the lights were red so I had to stop anyway,even so that`s wrong,so looking at the fine I noticed that the colour of my car was described as black,it is green,ah,fine withdrawn,




My wife works in the city and I drop her off almost everyday in front of a traffic light on a busy street, normally when the light is red... I have never get caught though, I have even seen a couple police officers saw us doing that and then just walked away... lucky us.


----------



## cfollett (25 July 2007)

I hate parking officers with a passion. They are the root of all evil, and get regularly 400~ a year from me. Mainly because my work is outside a street which is a popular shopping/restaurant strip.

1) I was parked outside my office. Small lane-way which has enough room for 4 cars, plus the front of my building. Nothing else in the street and it is a dead end. I got booked for being 50-100cm past a no standing side (basically my bonnet). When i wrote a letter explaining it was my office that i was parked outside with photos and a diagram explanning it.. after the 3rd letter i gave up.

        CCCCC cccc cccc ccccc
BBBBBB ==================
(B = office building)
(C = my car)
(c = other cars)

2) There is a 2-way street near my work. One side off the main road is normal, the other end is a 1 way exit..  So you can leave the street either way, but can only get on it from one end. Most people park facing the 1 way exit on both sides of the road, but i was parked on the right hand side with my drivers door facing the road. I was the only car doing this. I ended up getting a ticket for "parking incorrect direction", even though i was technically the only legal park on that side, and everyone else was incorrect. Wrote a letter explaining - didnt get out of it. Wrote a 2nd letter with legal styled speak in it, quoting relevant sections of the road rules act vic, and also requesting a formal review under the infringement act showing i was in the right. Got out of it luckily.

1    cc>     |
1----------|
1              |

1 = 1 way exit
| = normal intersection
c = my car.

3) Work mate got booked for being 1 hour 55 in a 2 hour zone. We knew it was under because we note the time we move our cars religiously.

4) Speaking to someone who works a few buildings away. They parked their car in a 15 minute zone just outside their work. They were sitting looking at their car from their desk through the window, and their car was 2 metres away literally. It had been about 5 mins and they saw the inspector put his hand on the bonnet to see if it was warm - it was cold so he proceeded to write a ticket even though he had no idea how long it was there.

5) Someone who lives nearby saw 2 inspectors walking down the street. There was a car without a chalk mark in the 2 hour zone. One inspector marked it with his chalk, and then 2 mins later wrote out a ticket. Even though it may have only been there a few mins.



Parking inspectors (well at least the ones in my area) are the most corrupt bunch of people you will ever come across.


----------



## Woodchips (25 July 2007)

Well, under bizarre circumstances, I caught a parking inspector issuing me a fine at 3am for being parked illegally. I yelled abuse at him and he retracted the fine.   Not usually one to scream and holler to get my way but I must admit it worked like charm that morning. 

WC


----------



## Smurf1976 (25 July 2007)

Got booked for blocking the driveway at work once. 

Called the council and was told it's a breach of the fire regulations.

Fair enough I saidl, but could you tell me where the fire brigade is so that I can go and pay the fine?

Silence...

More silence...

Um, well, it seems the ticket might have been issued in error. Don't worry about it. We'll just cancel it.


----------



## sails (9 November 2008)

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to deal with a parking infringement notice when the vehicle details are not only incorrect BUT the vehicle was NOT in the area? It was issued by the Gold Coast City Council.

My daughter just received this in the mail on Friday.  While the rego number is hers, the type of vehicle is incorrect.  Additionally, we know she wasn't even in Broadbeach at the time stated - she was actually here at our place!  Not only that, we had to look up the street name in Broadbeach to see where it was 

I think the issuing officer has probably written/typed the rego details incorrectly - the three numbers are made up of 6s & 9s - very easy to transpose incorrectly IMO.  

We have done heaps of google searches, but it is mostly people trying to get off when they know they have done the wrong thing - but not much at all on it not being your vehicle. 

The advice out there is that you shouldn't go straight to the council as they will simply change the vehicle type and re-issue another notice - but then these people are charging $$$s for you to sign up with them - in some cases, almost the same price as paying the fine.

That leaves the two alternatives - to phone the council and point out the error and hope they do the right thing  OR go for the stat dec options (although it doesn't mention the reason of it not being your vehicle in there).

Has anyone had any experience in challenging an obvious error like this?  Would really appreciate any thoughts


----------



## YELNATS (9 November 2008)

vicb said:


> One thing he did say to me was that he would not have given me a ticket if he knew it was mine and I should of told him it was my car while  he was standing there.




What difference should that have made? Open invitation to a corrupt act? How corrupt are parking officers in general?


----------



## sails (9 November 2008)

YELNATS said:


> What difference should that have made? Open invitation to a corrupt act? How corrupt are parking officers in general?




Yelnats, that's an old post from July 2007.  Probably should have started a new thread....


----------



## Smurf1976 (9 November 2008)

sails said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on how to deal with a parking infringement notice when the vehicle details are not only incorrect BUT the vehicle was NOT in the area? It was issued by the Gold Coast City Council.
> 
> My daughter just received this in the mail on Friday.  While the rego number is hers, the type of vehicle is incorrect.  Additionally, we know she wasn't even in Broadbeach at the time stated - she was actually here at our place!



This probably varies between states but in Tas if there's a technical error with the infringement notice and it's issued by police then you will generally be let off. For example, if it's wrong name, a street name that doesn't actually exist (mis spelt), wrong description of vehicle etc. 

Only real exception is if either you don't challenge it or it's something sufficiently serious (eg you've caused an accident) to warrant it being pursued. Also if you've got a clean driving record and it's a minor offence (not using indicator etc) then they have the discretion to just give you a warning and not issue a fine.

The warning is noted on you record however and I'm pretty sure that if you lie about having a clean record then, when the warning is processed and the lie is discovered, you're in quite a lot of trouble (since telling lies to Police is itself an offence). None of that applies to serious things like doing 200k's in a school zone, drink driving etc, it's only for small things.

As for the councils, I'd think if the vehicle doesn't actually exist then you've got a pretty good case. I'd just go to the council and explain and here I think that would be sufficient. In Qld things might not work that way though???


----------



## sails (9 November 2008)

Smurf1976 said:


> ...As for the councils, I'd think if the vehicle doesn't actually exist then you've got a pretty good case. I'd just go to the council and explain and here I think that would be sufficient. In Qld things might not work that way though???




Thanks Smurf - the vehicle does exist, but it wasn't anywhere near the the address on the infringement notice.  Also, as the original ticket was never received it has come as a complete surprise to get the Final Notice + surcharge.

Reading further on the internet, it seems that it's not uncommon for the original ticket to be issued with the wrong rego.  Looks ike the person who actually got this ticket has realised the rego is incorrect and thrown the ticket out knowing they can't be tracked down.

But how to prove it to the council is the tricky bit...


----------



## Smurf1976 (9 November 2008)

sails said:


> Thanks Smurf - the vehicle does exist, but it wasn't anywhere near the the address on the infringement notice.  Also, as the original ticket was never received it has come as a complete surprise to get the Final Notice + surcharge.
> 
> Reading further on the internet, it seems that it's not uncommon for the original ticket to be issued with the wrong rego.  Looks ike the person who actually got this ticket has realised the rego is incorrect and thrown the ticket out knowing they can't be tracked down.
> 
> But how to prove it to the council is the tricky bit...



Let's say my vehicle is a white Holden Commodore rego ABC123. I get booked somewhere and the infringement notice says white Ford Falcon rego ABC123. 

The infringement notice thus relates to a vehicle which does not exist, there being no white Falcon with rego ABC123. In theory at least, that ought to be the end of it since the notice is clearly in error.


----------



## sails (9 November 2008)

Smurf1976 said:


> Let's say my vehicle is a white Holden Commodore rego ABC123. I get booked somewhere and the infringement notice says white Ford Falcon rego ABC123.
> 
> The infringement notice thus relates to a vehicle which does not exist, there being no white Falcon with rego ABC123. In theory at least, that ought to be the end of it since the notice is clearly in error.




Thanks again, Smurf - I see what you are getting at - and it is an obvious error.  I agree, there should be no argument!


----------



## awg (9 November 2008)

not sure now that councils have taken over parking regs.

i would phone them and be exceedingly polite, explaining it was definately not yr vehicle and enquiring the correct procedure to challenge the matter.

once you have finished the polite stuff, obtain the email address of the appropriate person, reiterating the details and what you have been advised.

make sure you put a  "request return" on the email.

if they want to be real pains in the ass, they will pass the matter to state debt recovery, threaten to suspend the licence and make you go to court.

you will definately win in court, but takes most of the day.

that is why u need the email...if they stuff u about, you can complain officially about the offending beurocrat...they hate getting complained about, especially if it has happened before, and will think twice if they know u mean business.

dont forget to be polite at first


----------



## skint (9 November 2008)

sails said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on how to deal with a parking infringement notice when the vehicle details are not only incorrect BUT the vehicle was NOT in the area? It was issued by the Gold Coast City Council.
> 
> My daughter just received this in the mail on Friday.  While the rego number is hers, the type of vehicle is incorrect.  Additionally, we know she wasn't even in Broadbeach at the time stated - she was actually here at our place!  Not only that, we had to look up the street name in Broadbeach to see where it was
> 
> ...




The council has charged that vehicle X with number plate Y was parked illegally. Should be a simple matter of no case to answer. If neither of those details are correct, I would provide a stat dec stating where the vehicle was at the time, preferably cooberated by a third party. I would also point out that none of the details were correct and the most likely explanation was that the parking officer made a mistake with the number plate. It'd have to be a pretty officous clerk for you to have to take it further. As others have noted, being very polite and resaonable, and not getting hot under the collar usually gets you further.

P.S. I knew a middle aged woman from Sydney's North Shore who had parked her sports car with half in a parking zone, and the other half of the vehicle in a No Standing zone. She became wildly indignant when her case that "only half the vehicle was parked illegally and therefore she should pay only half the fine" was not exactly met with a receptive audience.


----------



## sails (9 November 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys and will remain very polite - but will stick to the facts - politely 

LOL Skint, what a funny story - some people will try anything 

Will see what tomorrow brings...


----------



## sails (11 November 2008)

Have been waiting on some advice from another source, but it's taking too long. 

Just wondering if anyone knows if it is better to deal with council by phone or write to them instead?


----------



## awg (11 November 2008)

sails said:


> Have been waiting on some advice from another source, but it's taking too long.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows if it is better to deal with council by phone or write to them instead?




phone call is not evidence, but it serves to gain useful info so as to frame your email in the right way, with the right info in it.

email with return receipt is better than mail as it is proof of receipt.

if they dont act timely, u got them on that


----------



## sails (11 November 2008)

awg said:


> phone call is not evidence, but it serves to gain useful info so as to frame your email in the right way, with the right info in it.
> 
> email with return receipt is better than mail as it is proof of receipt.
> 
> if they dont act timely, u got them on that




Thanks awg - that makes sense.  Was planning to use your email idea if phoning still seemed the best initial response.  Never had this happen before, so just wanting to make sure we do what we can to get a fair result - politely, of course


----------



## sails (29 November 2008)

Well, so far so good.  Initially phoned the council and explained the situation.  Very helpful person admitted that they sometimes get it wrong and to send in rego papers together with Infringement notice.

Also sent a covering letter asking for them to confirm in writing that the fine had been cancelled.

Didn't hear a thing back for a while, so phoned again at the end of this week and got another helpful guy.  Said they had received the info and that there would be no further action.  Also said they had a photo so there would be no problem.

I am surprised at the photo - I would have thought they were supposed to send the photo with the infringement notice - and also IF they had a photo, surely they would check the rego before sending it out.  Got the feeling he was bluffing - not that it matters because we know the vehicle was no where near that area.

I then asked it they would put it in writing that there would be no further action, but he said they don't do that - seems a bit wrong that they won't seeing it was their fault.

Anyway, thanks to all those who offered suggestions - much appreciated


----------



## Julia (29 November 2008)

Just a suggestion, Sails, maybe document date/time/content of the phone call with the council person just in case the system fails you (again) and the notice is re-issued.  Seems like an unreasonable possibility, but sadly, it isn't.
Good to know you have achieved a successful outcome.  Would have been even better not to have had the damn irritation in the first place!


----------



## sails (30 November 2008)

Julia said:


> Just a suggestion, Sails, maybe document date/time/content of the phone call with the council person just in case the system fails you (again) and the notice is re-issued.  Seems like an unreasonable possibility, but sadly, it isn't.
> Good to know you have achieved a successful outcome.  Would have been even better not to have had the damn irritation in the first place!




Thanks Julia! I did make a note of the date and name of the person straight after the last phone call.  In fact, I checked his name again just before the final thankyou and hanging up - so he would guess I have noted it.  Perhaps it might be worth writing another polite letter re-stating what he said in a letter and send it in - what do you think?  Would make it more difficult for them to re-issue.

Totally agree it would have been better that they got it right the first time and so avoiding the stress our end.   Not like we we had nothing else to do or needed any more stress ....


----------



## xyzedarteerf (30 November 2008)

for others who have been fined in private parking areas,

here is a template you can send.

source.


----------



## sails (1 January 2009)

Oh well, surprise, surprise.  After writing a polite letter confirming details of the last phone call, the council actually wrote a nice reply to confirm that this fine has been waived.  Didn't expect a reply at all - so it was a pleasant surprise.

Once again, thanks to everyone's suggestions


----------



## Happy (2 January 2009)

vicb said:


> I got a fine the other day.
> Parked in a 15 min. zone to do a quick pick up.
> Was parked for about 5 Min when I saw a you parking officer mark my tyre.
> He stood around for about 5 mins then started writing a ticket.
> ...





Could you make him lose his job over deliberate misconduct?
This is equvalent of strealing money and there is punishment for that.


----------



## Happy (2 January 2009)

cfollett said:


> 4) Speaking to someone who works a few buildings away. They parked their car in a 15 minute zone just outside their work. They were sitting looking at their car from their desk through the window, and their car was 2 metres away literally. It had been about 5 mins and they saw the inspector put his hand on the bonnet to see if it was warm - it was cold so he proceeded to write a ticket even though he had no idea how long it was there.
> 
> 5) Someone who lives nearby saw 2 inspectors walking down the street. There was a car without a chalk mark in the 2 hour zone. One inspector marked it with his chalk, and then 2 mins later wrote out a ticket. Even though it may have only been there a few mins.




I wander if hated here Current Affairs or Today Tonight could set up a sting in those places and wander if parking inspector could be taken to court for: stealing or extortion?


----------



## tigerboi (2 January 2009)

the ticket will always be null & void if there is any mistake so read any ticket carefully,also councils have got sneaky by having the bombers take photos of cars numberplates...then you get a bluey...

so read all of any ticket...tb


----------



## sails (2 January 2009)

tigerboi said:


> the ticket will always be null & void if there is any mistake so read any ticket carefully,also councils have got sneaky by having the bombers take photos of cars numberplates...then you get a bluey...
> 
> so read all of any ticket...tb




I had heard that some councils have been known to re-issue them once you let them know the details they got wrong


----------



## tigerboi (2 January 2009)

sails said:


> I had heard that some councils have been known to re-issue them once you let them know the details they got wrong




if they try to re issue then take it to court...the offence is voided by the mistake such as wrong type of zone,rego,time...tb

also claim the court costs from the council


----------



## tigerboi (2 January 2009)

*Re: Parking Fines no probs just ask arthur birch*

sails checkout this guy...arthur birch...if you want to beat a fine ask this guy...http://http://www.parkingmeterman.com.au/about.html
plus these links
http://www.primelaw.com.au/Content_Common/pg-parking-tickets.seo
http://www.aussiespeedingfines.com/pages/About-Parking-Fines.html
*Parking fines*

Parking officer says some should get their money back.





	

		
			
		

		
	
Loose-lipped parking officer Arthur Birch reckons many motorists who have paid parking fines should get their money and licence points back.
Birch says parking officers often fail to correctly describe an offence on a Parking Infringement Notice, or they charge people with the wrong offence. In July, he challenged a $70 parking fine after a Leichhardt Council parking officer booked him for parking his car front-to-kerb in contravention of a parking sign. But the sign, he argued, contravened the Road Transport (Safety and Traffic Management) (Road Rules) Regulation, which states the rear of a car must be parked closest to the line of traffic.
"I had to tell the [council's] solicitor, someone who should know the f---ing law, that it was the incorrect offence," he says. "Parking officers have been issuing fines for the wrong offence for the past 31/2 years and are still doing so." 
Birch says parking officers are often pressured to meet a revenue target. He says it's always worth challenging a parking fine, provided you've researched the law at www.pco.nsw.gov.au. 
Leichhardt Council earned more than $4 million in parking fines in 2001-2 and $1.12 million the following year, all of which was spent on infrastructure, says council spokesman Phil Davey.

The Mayor of Leichhardt, Alice Murphy, says its officers do not have to meet a parking-fine quota and she has found no evidence of systemic booking of people for the wrong offence. -Andrew Taylor


----------



## sails (2 January 2009)

Thanks Tigerboi - I actually did contact Arthur before asking for help here at ASF.  I remembered his story on one of the current affairs and so did a search to find his details. I thought he hadn't replied, but several days later found his reply had gone into the spam box.

I emailed him straight back to thank him for his reply, although by then we were well on the way to having it resolved.

He was very helpful and would contact him again if it was needed.  I don't think any of us here have actually ever had a fine that was definitely incorrect, so hopefully that won't happen again.  At least it was a good outcome in this case.


----------



## tigerboi (2 January 2009)

*Re: Parking Fines,speed cameras*

some advice for you from a professional interstate truck driver who drives in all states...i have to know where every speed camera is located otherwise i could lose my licence...take it easy...

with the speed cameras...if its say 80kmh always go through at just under 10kms below the posted limit & you wont get a bluey in the mail.

down in melb...DO NOT SPEED EVER...they have hidden cameras & point to point cameras that start at kilmore to beveridge...

as you come onto the bypass at craigieburn there is a speed camera(my bro in law went down there last year i said mate do not speed anywhere,3 weeks later he says tb you were right!...der mate i told you)...

also down in vic they have contractors who hide in the scrub with speed cameras...mongrels

albury to melb is red hot...speed & youll get done(get yourself a uhf if your going to travel...ch 40,ch29 on the pacific)...tb


----------



## Smurf1976 (2 January 2009)

Who says we don't have traffic jams here in Tassie? 

Fair enough to do some breath tests, but a 7 hour queue is a bit over the top I think. Not quite what you want on the way home from a music festival, especially for those from interstate headed straight to the airport with flights booked. 

At least Police have the decency to admit they stuffed up rather big on this one...

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2009/01/02/2458201.htm


----------



## GreatPig (2 January 2009)

*Re: Parking Fines no probs just ask arthur birch*



tigerboi said:


> parking his car front-to-kerb in contravention of a parking sign. But the sign, he argued, contravened the Road Transport (Safety and Traffic Management) (Road Rules) Regulation, which states the rear of a car must be parked closest to the line of traffic.



Don't know where he gets that from. There's no mention of such a parking rule in that document that I can see, and the NSW road rules state:



> (3) If the parking control sign or road marking indicates that the vehicle must be positioned at an angle of 90 °, the driver:
> 
> (a)  must position the driver’s vehicle so the vehicle is at an angle as near as practicable to 90 °, as shown in example 3 or 4, and
> 
> ...



So the rules basically state that the car must be parked according to the sign.

And generally speaking, for 90 ° parking, rear to kerb is much safer. I hate it when signs say front to kerb and generally ignore them and park rear to kerb anyway.

GP


----------



## tigerboi (3 January 2009)

*Re: Parking Fines no probs just ask arthur birch*



GreatPig said:


> And generally speaking, for 90 ° parking, rear to kerb is much safer. I hate it when signs say front to kerb and generally ignore them and park rear to kerb anyway.
> GP




This is how you should park where legal...back it in everytime so you leave in a forward position(its a rule all truck drivers use & applies to cars as well)


----------



## GreatPig (3 January 2009)

Where I work, in a line of office blocks, there's actually a sign indicating trucks must exit in a forward direction. Despite that, I regularly see semis reversing back out onto the road. 

Years ago in a local club car park (the under-ground car park building type) I encountered a front-to-wall only sign and, having a long wheel base 4WD with the car park having very narrow aisles, I ignored it and reverse parked. I probably could have parked front in, but it would probably have required half a dozen or so forward and back manoeuvres to get around (and out again later), compared to the one relatively easy reverse turn in. On returning to my car later, there was a notice on the window about failing to park correctly and the possible future consequences of failing to obey parking instructions (nothing legal, but possible banning from the car park). Whoever made up that rule obviously knew nothing about the manoeuvrability of large vehicles.

In general, it would be nice if people making up rules actually knew something about the topic first.

GP


----------



## ReligiousWord (12 September 2009)

All fines issued in Australia are illegal and unlawful under the letter of the law.

At ReligiousWord you may find a parking fine letter which you could try sending to the council in regards to all parking fine in Australia. It basically asks the council afew simple questions to verify that they have permission to collect a tax from you for using public roads.

Simply put, they do not have any authority to hand out parking tickets, and more than anything rely on your voluntary compliance, ignorance and consent to hand over your hard earned cash to these corrupt business. Now days prosecuting officers are trained to reply to such letters with false arguments because they have absolutely no clue of the real laws or hoping you don’t. They are masters at intimidating the public with lies.

Also note that time measuring devices (meters) are exempt from the provisions of the National Measurement Act 1960 (Cth), so we cannot use this argument in our letters. This has been confirmed by Dr Richard Brittain from the National Measurement Institute.

It can be quite frightening to be challenging such large corporations, but we must remember that only a chapter 3 Commonwealth court (see your Australian Constitution) has full jurisdiction to act judicially, so we must put our trust in the system that was designed to protect our rights. The most important aspect is expression of compassion towards these people. We must learn not to hate or argue with them, for this is what they want from us. Our notices should be an educational instrument asking honest questions and proof of claim, without any prejudice towards these everyday ordinary people who work for these corporations.

I am always trying to teach and educate people with the true laws in Australia. I tell everyone I speak to that it’s a very valuable learning experience challenging councils and even the police force (the proper way).


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 September 2009)

Just don't pay them.

If you wait long enough sometimes they lose the record.

Then go to court and promise to pay them.

This will give you a few more years.

Every now and then they send you to gaol for a few days, but you hardly get past intake before its time for release and you get to meet some really scary people, saves on money spent going to the movies to get scared.

gg


----------



## Solly (12 September 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Just don't pay them.
> 
> If you wait long enough sometimes they lose the record.
> 
> ...




You might save on the overpriced popcorn from the Candy Bar but still might end up with a choc top ....::


----------



## Mr J (12 September 2009)

Woodchips said:


> Well, under bizarre circumstances, I caught a parking inspector issuing me a fine at 3am for being parked illegally. I yelled abuse at him and he retracted the fine.   Not usually one to scream and holler to get my way but I must admit it worked like charm that morning.
> 
> WC




You have to question the character of someone that is willing to be out there at 3am issuing parking fines .



			
				Religious Word said:
			
		

> We must learn not to hate or argue with them, for this is what they want from us. Our notices should be an educational instrument asking honest questions and proof of claim, without any prejudice towards these everyday ordinary people who work for these corporations.




These are same pack of buffoons that want to have that elderly American doctor deported. They're leeches, and they must surely know it. They are responsible for their work and actions, regardless of what their occupation requires them to do. It's like a soldier hiding behind "Just following orders".


----------



## gav (12 September 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Just don't pay them.
> 
> If you wait long enough sometimes they lose the record.
> 
> ...




Don't pay your parking fines in Victoria, and eventually you will not be able to register your car.


----------



## nunthewiser (12 September 2009)

gav said:


> Don't pay your parking fines in Victoria, and eventually you will not be able to register your car.




yep same in WA 

the days of cutting out ones fines in the lockup for a night or 2 are over 

now they suspend your drivers license and if that dont work they cancel your vehicle rego


----------



## Bafana (13 September 2009)

Went to buy a kopi (coffee) meeting the week before and a parking inspector was having his lunch and seemed to be waiting for something but we couldn't tell what. Turns out he was waiting for the parking meter in front of the bakery to expire so he could book the car. Right mongrel dog act. Funny thing is he left his mobile phone in the bakery and we tried to convince the ladies to microwave it. Not so funny thing is they did not and gave it back to him 10 minutes later when he checked where it had got to.

This is bastardism in action.


----------



## cutz (13 September 2009)

Bafana said:


> Went to buy a kopi (coffee) meeting the week before and a parking inspector was having his lunch and seemed to be waiting for something but we couldn't tell what. Turns out he was waiting for the parking meter in front of the bakery to expire so he could book the car. Right mongrel dog act. Funny thing is he left his mobile phone in the bakery and we tried to convince the ladies to microwave it. Not so funny thing is they did not and gave it back to him 10 minutes later when he checked where it had got to.
> 
> This is bastardism in action.




Correct me if i'm wrong but isn't that a parking inspectors job, to book cars at expired meters, if a meter is about to expire the sensible thing for a parking inspector to do is wait a couple of minutes and write a ticket, it's not rocket science.

I've copped parking fines and never held a grudge, these days you can even BPay them so it's really convenient to square up.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 September 2009)

gav said:


> Don't pay your parking fines in Victoria, and eventually you will not be able to register your car.






nunthewiser said:


> yep same in WA
> 
> the days of cutting out ones fines in the lockup for a night or 2 are over
> 
> now they suspend your drivers license and if that dont work they cancel your vehicle rego




That is pure bastardry.

You could always drive an unregistered car.



Bafana said:


> Went to buy a kopi (coffee) meeting the week before and a parking inspector was having his lunch and seemed to be waiting for something but we couldn't tell what. Turns out he was waiting for the parking meter in front of the bakery to expire so he could book the car. Right mongrel dog act. Funny thing is he left his mobile phone in the bakery and we tried to convince the ladies to microwave it. Not so funny thing is they did not and gave it back to him 10 minutes later when he checked where it had got to.
> 
> This is bastardism in action.




The people need to rsie up against this. Otherwise we'll be like the poms where they clamp your car.



cutz said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong but isn't that a parking inspectors job, to book cars at expired meters, if a meter is about to expire the sensible thing for a parking inspector to do is wait a couple of minutes and write a ticket, it's not rocket science.
> 
> I've copped parking fines and never held a grudge, these days you can even BPay them so it's really convenient to square up.




cutz, this is the beginning of the erosion of liberties, the state starts with parking fines, then they'll be telling you what plants you can grow, and then where you can walk, and what you are allowed discuss.

Rise up my good man.

Bpay for parking fines is the thin end of the wedge.

gg


----------



## Bafana (15 September 2009)

cutz said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong but isn't that a parking inspectors job, to book cars at expired meters, if a meter is about to expire the sensible thing for a parking inspector to do is wait a couple of minutes and write a ticket, it's not rocket science.




Point taken but even a bear knows not to sh@# in it's back yard. For all he knew it may have been one of the poeple serving him or who just cooked his food. Since he knows that everyone in our little side street from time to time park in the meters cause the parking inspecter only comes once or twice a week. It was a cold act is all I am saying.


----------



## scanspeak (16 September 2009)

I got a parking fine last week. $58 for parking for 2.5 hours in a 2 hour zone - in the local shopping centre carpark!!! (The Glen in Glen Waverley Melbourne)! Mongrels! How can they justify this? Shopping and lunch could easily take up 2 hours!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 September 2009)

scanspeak said:


> I got a parking fine last week. $58 for parking for 2.5 hours in a 2 hour zone - in the local shopping centre carpark!!! (The Glen in Glen Waverley Melbourne)! Mongrels! How can they justify this? Shopping and lunch could easily take up 2 hours!




Just don't pay it. If everyone stopped paying these fines all at once they would abolish them. Its just another tax. I never pay parking fines.

gg


----------



## Gone Fishin (16 September 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Just don't pay it. If everyone stopped paying these fines all at once they would abolish them. Its just another tax. I never pay parking fines.
> 
> gg




Really. How do you get away with it?


----------



## xyzedarteerf (16 September 2009)

just got a fine from the council $117 for waiting for the kids on the road 10mins before bell time , how Fck up is that  how are you suppose to pick up the kids if you don't wait on the road like the rest of the parents, its a pretty quite street and not a busy road,  im gonna fight this for a change as i always paid them before will see what happens.


----------



## Boggo (16 September 2009)

Are we going in the direction of the poms ?

The interesting bit in this article is that it is an Aussie (Abraham Saliba) who is running this racket.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...mpers-pounced-half-minute-claim-150-fine.html


----------



## YELNATS (16 September 2009)

xyzedarteerf said:


> just got a fine from the council $117 for waiting for the kids on the road 10mins before bell time , how Fck up is that  how are you suppose to pick up the kids if you don't wait on the road like the rest of the parents, its a pretty quite street and not a busy road,  im gonna fight this for a change as i always paid them before will see what happens.




Likewise, recently I got a $197 fine by a council officer for stopping for about 10 seconds in a no stopping zone while picking up my wife from an urgent doctors visit. They just photograph your number number plate as you have your blinker on and pulling back into traffic.

Told a cop friend of mine about this and his reaction, "low life council employees, police would just motion you on with a warning".

You can't fight it, just paid it, I don't have time for this nonsense, which is what they depend upon.


----------



## prawn_86 (16 September 2009)

xyzedarteerf said:


> just got a fine from the council $117 for waiting for the kids on the road 10mins before bell time , how Fck up is that  how are you suppose to pick up the kids if you don't wait on the road like the rest of the parents, its a pretty quite street and not a busy road,  im gonna fight this for a change as i always paid them before will see what happens.




YTeh i got a fine for stopping to pick up my gf after work. The **** thing is the parking officer waved me on cause i was waiting in the car i thought "fair enough", then a week later get a fine in the mail so the bastard booked me also!


----------



## stocksontheblock (16 September 2009)

Well, I am sure I will get lynched for this, yet apart from some really s****y situations for a few people here, most knew that if they got caught they would get fined, or at least should have known.

I have got a few in the past, paid them, contested them, yet nearly all of them I was completely aware that what I did was breaking the law, and I thought, sod it, it will be fine - to which it wasn’t. My bad luck!

I think much of the parking restrictions are a joke, yet I don’t know how you can complain about something you know you did which was breaking the law. Its not to say that if you cant park in front of a school that you should park 5 miles away and walk them up, sure that’s sounds stupid, yet if there is a parking restriction then don’t park there, find another way.

An area a mate lives in has a school at the front of the estate. Now, for ages - as far as I am aware - there has been no parking either side of the road between 8 and 9am and 2.30 and 3.30pm (think this is right). People still park there, recently the local council decided to go along and fine them. Great!!!

The road is narrow, people live in the estate, and the parking is a serious danger to the kids and oncoming traffic and is a general hazard. The school has sent letters - as I have been lead to believe - to parents and sent them home with the kids and nothing changes.

It’s like all things, not in my backyard. Much of the restrictions don’t make sense, I agree. Yet, when there is a solution people still complain. Take Suncorp Stadium in Brisbane. For years they complained and complained about the parking. People parking across driveways, in the street for hours, causing jams etc., so the council said fine, when games etc are on we will block off the whole area and there will be no parking. However, they did say residents could get an exemption; all you had to do was get a sticker for the car which proved you were a resident. Perfectly reasonable, yet oh no, the residents want the council to be mind readers and know which cars are residents and which aren’t, as having to get a sticker and fill in a form was just to much time. Well … what are you to do?


----------



## Zaij (16 September 2009)

I like parking fines for two reasons.

1) I don't drive a car so it doesn't bother me
2) I live in Krakow and can see what happens when parking fines aren't enforced.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (17 September 2009)

xyzedarteerf said:


> just got a fine from the council $117 for waiting for the kids on the road 10mins before bell time , how Fck up is that  how are you suppose to pick up the kids if you don't wait on the road like the rest of the parents, its a pretty quite street and not a busy road,  im gonna fight this for a change as i always paid them before will see what happens.




spoke to Council will keep you posted in the next few weeks.


----------



## ojm (17 September 2009)

Zaij said:


> I like parking fines for two reasons.
> 
> 1) I don't drive a car so it doesn't bother me
> 2) I live in Krakow and can see what happens when parking fines aren't enforced.




Well, with an attitude like that, I hope they stop providing phone/internet/mobile/TV/etc to people in the country. It won't bother me, so I don't care. Stuff the people in the country.

If you ever live in a city, you will see how unreasonable parking fines are, and how they are virtually impossible to fight -- you definitely are guilty until proven innocent (which isn't generally possible).


----------



## Mr J (17 September 2009)

Krakow is a city. I assume he means people ignore parking fines, which leads to...'liberal' parking .


----------



## ojm (17 September 2009)

Mr J said:


> Krakow is a city. I assume he means people ignore parking fines, which leads to...'liberal' parking .




Ah, thought he meant the a town in QLD. But I've just had a look and the QLD town is Cracow.


----------



## Mr J (17 September 2009)

'Krakow' (Poland) is also 'Cracow'. The Qld town was no doubt named after it. I assume he means Poland, but I admit it's a little surprising that a small Aussie stock forum has such a global reach .


----------



## wayneL (17 September 2009)

Boggo said:


> Are we going in the direction of the poms ?
> 
> The interesting bit in this article is that it is an Aussie (Abraham Saliba) who is running this racket.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...mpers-pounced-half-minute-claim-150-fine.html




Yes. Rudd is a Fabian and if emulating all the Stasi tactics of the Labour Party here.

But clamping is only done on private land.

Check this out though:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring...ace-new-fines-under-new-Government-curbs.html


> Owners of uninsured cars face new fines under new Government curbs
> Motorists who leave their cars uninsured face fines of* up to £1,000 *even if they are locked away in a garage or kept on a driveway.


----------



## Mr J (17 September 2009)

I think that's fine Wayne. I'm sure anyone who has even been in an accident has wondered whether the other person has insurance.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 September 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Just don't pay it. If everyone stopped paying these fines all at once they would abolish them. Its just another tax. I never pay parking fines.
> 
> gg




you guys and gals on this thread sound like paranoid losers. You get a piece of paper on your car or in the post.

It says pay $115 or some other ridiculously small number.

You panic, whinge and carry on and pay it.

Just don't pay it.

Their computer systems are crap in the fascist councils.

Often they will forget.

If they take you to court, wear a suit, apologise and promise to pay,

The court records are equally crap.

Unless you do a bank job, it will never show up.

Just relax. I never pay parking fines.

gg


----------



## wayneL (17 September 2009)

Mr J said:


> I think that's fine Wayne. I'm sure anyone who has even been in an accident has wondered whether the other person has insurance.




J

It's not just fine for "driving" uninsured. It's even if it's on blocks in the shed.


----------



## Mr J (17 September 2009)

I should have read before replying. It doesn't surprise me given some of the stories I've heard about the Labour Party over there.


----------



## drsmith (17 September 2009)

Perhaps the ultimate answer in heavily built up areas is to limit private parking to designated areas (carparks) and do away with parking meters/inspectors alltogether.


----------



## treeman (17 September 2009)

LoL at Gurpal. Its true tho on several occasions I kept stalling parking fines with pointless letters and on occasion unsigned statutory declerations which are just time wasters But require a reply and extension by the issuing agency. Eventually they drop it.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 September 2009)

treeman said:


> LoL at Gurpal. Its true tho on several occasions I kept stalling parking fines with pointless letters and on occasion unsigned statutory declerations which are just time wasters But require a reply and extension by the issuing agency. Eventually they drop it.




Its a gutless tax and folk who pay fines are capitalist running dogs and rich peasants who when the revolution comes will be dealt with.

Remember.

When yo park your car you are doing nothing wrong.

Its like leaning up againsty a pole in Sturt St. waiting for a taxi after you've polished off a Quart of Elijah Craig Kentucky Straight Bourbon after a tremendous lunch in the Cowboy's Club.

The car is just resting.

It is not committing a crime.

Its like leaning up against a pole 

gg


----------



## Solly (18 September 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Its a gutless tax and folk who pay fines are capitalist running dogs and rich peasants who when the revolution comes will be dealt with.
> 
> Remember.
> 
> ...





gg, I've got a mate who parks his Toyota Corona anywhere he wants. He just puts an old parking ticket under the wipers.

Gives the impression he's already been pinged. Of course I wouldn't condone such disobedient, antisocial and disrespectful behaviour.

Seems to work in his local council jurisdiction, not sure how it would go in a bigger city. But then again his local parking officers appear, lethargic, immobile, monosyllabic and have probably married their cousins.


----------



## Judd (18 September 2009)

What is a parking fine?  I have never received one.  Feel like I'm missing out here.  :


----------



## xyzedarteerf (9 October 2009)

xyzedarteerf said:


> spoke to Council will keep you posted in the next few weeks.




:bananasmi: VICTORY fine withdrawn :bananasmi:

its worth to be annoying sometimes.


----------



## Gillie (9 October 2009)

Solly said:


> gg, I've got a mate who parks his Toyota Corona anywhere he wants. He just puts an old parking ticket under the wipers.
> 
> Gives the impression he's already been pinged. Of course I wouldn't condone such disobedient, antisocial and disrespectful behaviour.
> 
> Seems to work in his local council jurisdiction, not sure how it would go in a bigger city. But then again his local parking officers appear, lethargic, immobile, monosyllabic and have probably married their cousins.




Have a mate who is a "Parking Inspector" with one of our local councils here and he's been told he has to work to a quota per week - not sure how many he didn't go into it - if he fills his quota then he gets a bonus. He told me as well that even if you leave an old parking ticket under your wiper blade on your windscreen, under the council by laws you can still be fined every 15mins you are over your time limit and as soon as the inspector knows that a car is attracting these fines they regularly come back every 15mins so they can fill their quota.

Customs are worse with their procedures.


----------



## Macquack (9 October 2009)

Just got a 'parking ticket' ($88) in a Aldi supermarket car park while shopping at Aldi because I did not display a ticket on my dashboard. 

Australian National Car Parks run this rort and they can go and get f@cked.

What a joke, park in the designated 'Aldi' car park, buy product from 'Aldi', contribute profits to 'Aldi' and then the f@ckers have the gall to fine me $88.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 October 2009)

Macquack said:


> Just got a 'parking ticket' ($88) in a Aldi supermarket car park while shopping at Aldi because I did not display a ticket on my dashboard.
> 
> Australian National Car Parks run this rort and they can go and get f@cked.
> 
> What a joke, park in the designated 'Aldi' car park, buy product from 'Aldi', contribute profits to 'Aldi' and then the f@ckers have the gall to fine me $88.




Mac it is very imortant that you do not pay this fine. Take it all the way. Just don't answer or turn up to any hearings.

If they fine you further ignore it. 

Get some free legal advice or get one of the libertarian organisations to fight it on your behalf. 

The most I've ever spent in gaol over this type of fine, was time spent in the cells waiting for the case. And the coffee is free if you do it this way, and if you are lucky they shout you lunch. The magistrate was a lady and a fine looking woman if I might say so, with long legs and ...  Sorry I digress.

Do not pay it.

The only way to stop this silliness is for everyone to stop paying their parking fines.

Its just a tax by another name.

gg


----------



## Macquack (9 October 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Do not pay it.
> 
> The only way to stop this silliness is for everyone to stop paying their parking fines.
> 
> ...




GG, I like your style.

If it was a tax, the proceeds would go into government revenue. In this case, the proceeds go into the pockets of some two bob scamming company called Australian National Car Park Rip-Offs Pty Ltd.

Just found this:-


> Last August, then NSW fair trading minister Diane Beamer urged drivers to "exercise extreme caution" in ANCP car parks because the company could have been engaging in "improper, misleading and deceptive conduct".





> As they are being deceptive and misleading, *DO NOT PAY THESE FINES*. IT IS A SCAM. THEY WILL THREATEN TO TAKE YOU TO COURT BUT IT'S AN EMPTY THREAT AS THEY DON'T HAVE THE GROUNDS TO WIN ANY CASE.
> http://sydney.indymedia.org.au/stor...arks-scam-dont-pay-those-fines-theyre-illegal


----------



## noirua (9 October 2009)

Fortunately, I remember Aussie parking fines are quite low compared with fines in London.  Central London parking fines are up to $300, clamp release fee up to $200 in addition, car pound release $400 in addition and $80 per day or part  of a day storage. Cars not collected in 6 weeks are crushed and further charge made to owners.

Costs $15 per day to enter central London and a charge of about $150 if you don't pay by midnight.

I've read of situations of charges of as much as $550 to remove a clamp at a car park. They said a lorry was on its way to take the car so you had to pay for that.

Laws on clamping in the UK (excluding Scotland who are civilised) are just like living in a lawless third world country.

When I return I will gladly pay these very low Aussie parking fines and shake the hands of those who put a ticket on my car.


----------



## Macquack (9 October 2009)

noirua said:


> When I return I will gladly pay these very low Aussie parking fines and shake the hands of those who put a ticket on my car.




Noirua, you must be earning the big bucks/pounds over there in the UK. 

Australian parking fines may be 'very low' compared to the ridiculous UK fines, but are 'very high' compared to the average Australian wage.


----------



## noirua (9 October 2009)

Macquack said:


> Noirua, you must be earning the big bucks/pounds over there in the UK.
> 
> Australian parking fines may be 'very low' compared to the ridiculous UK fines, but are 'very high' compared to the average Australian wage.




The Aussie seems to get stronger against the pound ever hour. I've had a 15% pay cut due to the movement in the last year - last time I checked and probably a further cut since 2pm yesterday.
One poor Aussie couple near the village we rent a house, has seen the house they own fall by 25% in value and the 15% currency reduction as well.  In 2007 he was very happy with events but now can't afford to return home.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 October 2009)

The simple message is 

*DO NOT PAY PARKING FINES*

If nobody pays them as of now, they will do away with them.

I have never paid one and never will.

Simple and plain.

gg


----------



## prawn_86 (9 October 2009)

Can it affect your credit rating if you dont pay them?


----------



## treeman (9 October 2009)

Im really enjoying this, and everytime there is talk about standing up and not supporting fines I get excited. Unfortunately like most times people get excited but not many go through with it and they pay up, in the end its oh well I might as well pay the 80 and get it over with. But those pot holes are still there and my rego goes up every year so where does that 80 go? 
I myself have a nice collection of unpaid fines and get a smile on my face everytime i look through them. People at least contest your fines, write stupid letters, make stupid phone calls, waste their time and resources and get your money worth if you choose to pay.


----------



## Julia (9 October 2009)

Macquack said:


> GG, I like your style.
> 
> If it was a tax, the proceeds would go into government revenue. In this case, the proceeds go into the pockets of some two bob scamming company called Australian National Car Park Rip-Offs Pty Ltd.
> 
> Just found this:-



What a disgusting con.  I bet, though, that a lot of people fall for it.
Have you made Aldi management aware this is happening in their car park?
I'd imagine they'd be taking some action as it would obviously be seen as a deterrent to their customers.


----------



## noirua (9 October 2009)

I noticed this link on National Car Parks in Sydney:  http://sydney.indymedia.org.au/stor...arks-scam-dont-pay-those-fines-theyre-illegal

Repeated the same link, never mind, I'll leave it here.


----------



## Dark1975 (9 October 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> The simple message is
> 
> *DO NOT PAY PARKING FINES*
> 
> ...




So you have outstanding car parking fines?If so,how do you avoid the debt collectors?Wouldn't the debt collectors black list your credit ratings,if they were to build up over a certain amount?


----------



## Macquack (9 October 2009)

Dark1975 said:


> So you have outstanding car parking fines?If so,how do you avoid the debt collectors?Wouldn't the debt collectors black list your credit ratings,if they were to build up over a certain amount?




I think GG is worth a ballpark 5 mill, so I dont think he would be sweating it.


----------



## Dark1975 (9 October 2009)

Macquack said:


> I think GG is worth a ballpark 5 mill, so I dont think he would be sweating it.




Then more reason to pay it : No need for stress for such a small amount.I'd personally just write the bill off on to my company.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 October 2009)

Dark1975 said:


> So you have outstanding car parking fines?If so,how do you avoid the debt collectors?Wouldn't the debt collectors black list your credit ratings,if they were to build up over a certain amount?






Macquack said:


> I think GG is worth a ballpark 5 mill, so I dont think he would be sweating it.




As noted above this complexity in the battle between society and unjust laws/taxes/fines does not apply to  me.

Is anyone able to illuminate?



gg


----------



## nunthewiser (10 October 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> As noted above this complexity in the battle between society and unjust laws/taxes/fines does not apply to  me.
> 
> Is anyone able to illuminate?
> 
> ...




GG = QLD police commisioner?

or pays him


----------



## Dark1975 (10 October 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> As noted above this complexity in the battle between society and unjust laws/taxes/fines does not apply to  me.
> 
> Is anyone able to illuminate?
> 
> ...




Looking at your avatar,Al Capone?Just joking,If you are not a Australian resident,or like nun said you are the police commissioner,I have no idea?
Could you elaborate?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 October 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> GG = QLD police commisioner?
> 
> or pays him






Dark1975 said:


> Looking at your avatar,Al Capone?Just joking,If you are not a Australian resident,or like nun said you are the police commissioner,I have no idea?
> Could you elaborate?




I am sorry to cause so much angst to you guys in these posts.

My comments were in relationship to the fear of folk getting a poor credit rating if they don't pay their parking fines.

My point was that a poor credit rating would make no difference to me as I have enough funds not to have to worry about things like that.

As for me , I have been very poor and am now rich, and have experieced both since being born poor, a number of times. I took a huge hit in the big bear but am now 100 shy of where I was 18 months ago.

I have very little respect for money and take people as I find them.

I don't want to be and am not the Police Commisioner of Queensland. I don't like the uniform, too much bling.

I am a great believer in luck and have been blessed with good luck when I have most needed it.

I enjoy a drink and a smoke, and a root.

And I bear an uncanny resemblence to Alphons Gabriel "Al" Capone , and that is why I chose him as my avatar,

But this thread is about parking fines, and not about me.

My point is that if overnight *EVERYONE* refused to pay parking fines, then they would go away.

gg


----------



## Bobby (10 October 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I enjoy a drink and a smoke, and a root.
> 
> 
> gg




*Gotta love that "*


----------



## wayneL (10 October 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> My point is that if overnight *EVERYONE* refused to pay parking fines, then they would go away.
> 
> gg




Unfortunately governments are experts at divide and conquer... and *we* are not awake to that fact.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 October 2009)

wayneL said:


> Unfortunately governments are experts at divide and conquer... and *we* are not awake to that fact.




Agree totally Wayne.

The descent from freedom into totalitarianism depends on the blind obedience of the majority to their political masters. 

A $90 fine here , imprisonment for not wearing a bicycle helmet there, then being told where to live or what beliefs your kids are being taught in school.

It starts off slowly and before you know it some corporal who served in Iraq on the losing side is putting himself up for PM.

gg


----------



## noirua (Sunday at 11:42 PM)




----------



## noirua (Monday at 12:04 AM)




----------



## sptrawler (Monday at 12:12 AM)

wayneL said:


> Unfortunately governments are experts at divide and conquer... and *we* are not awake to that fact.



As with most fines, they are just another middle class tax, the rich have their company pay them and then they are a tax deduction, the poor don't pay them and do a bit of community service.
The middle class pay them, as they pay for everything, without complaint. 🤣 
Let's be honest, they have paid for all the welfare anyway, then they pay for their retirement.
Salt of the earth.


----------



## noirua (Monday at 12:13 AM)

What to do with private parking fines
					

Getting a fine really sucks, so we’ve created a better way to understand what to do when you get a fine in New South Wales.




					nsw.finefixer.org.au


----------

